# 10dvds.de: Wie ein dreister Jungunternehmer per Mail abzocken will



## sascha (26 Juli 2006)

*10dvds.de: Wie ein dreister Jungunternehmer per Mail abzocken will*

In Deutschland laufen Internetgeschäfte eigentlich so: Man bestellt eine Ware, bekommt sie mit Rechnung geliefert und bezahlt sie dann. Eigentlich. Doch es geht auch anders, wie ein dreister Jungunternehmer glaubt: Der Homburger hat am Dienstag offenbar hunderte Zahlungsaufforderungen per Mail verschickt und behauptet darin, die Empfänger hätten sich auf seiner Seite 10dvds.de angemeldet - und müssten jetzt 109 Euro bezahlen. Dass dieses Geschäftsmodell ein Erfolg wird, darf bezweifelt werden: Wettbewerbshüter und Ermittlungsbehörden sind bereits eingeschaltet.

Viele Internetnutzer werden sich am Dienstag wie im falschen Film vorgekommen sein. An diesem Tag erhielten sie nämlich gleichlautende Mails, in denen ihnen die Überraschung mitgeteilt wurde: "Vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung bei 10 DVD's  w*w.10dvds.de ! Sie hatten bei uns bestellt und haben durch das Anklicken des Bestätigungslinks, welchen wir Ihnen per E-Mail zugesandt haben, Ihre Anmeldung abgeschlossen! Das von Ihnen bestellte DVD Paket mit 10 TOP DVD's ist nun verfügbar und wird Ihnen nach Geldeingang an Ihre Adresse zustellt", hieß es darin. Und dann bedankte sich Absender Philipp K. auch noch artig für das "entgegengebrachte Vertrauen" und nannte seine Kontonummer bei der Postbank.

Von „Vertrauen“ hielten die meisten Empfänger dieser Mails allerdings wenig. Stattdessen stapelten sich sofort in den Foren - von Computerbetrug und Dialerschutz.de über Netzwelt und Antispam bis hin zu Snakecity - die Meldungen von empörten Betroffenen. Die konnten und können sich die angebliche Bestellung von zehn DVDs nämlich nicht erklären. Was durchaus daran liegen könnte, dass die Seite 10dvds.de nicht besonders vertrauenserweckend aussieht. Oder daran, dass die Seite erst seit ein paar Tagen online ist und daher kaum schon hunderte Kunden gefunden haben kann. Es könnte aber auch daran liegen, dass Philipp K. wahrlich kein Unbekannter in der Branche ist. Der findige Jungunternehmer aus Homburg sorgte in den vergangenen Monaten auch schon mit Seiten wie probenbutler.de, proby.de und bodeo.de für Wirbel. Dabei handelte es sich um klassische Abo-Fallen. Seiten also, auf denen Verbrauchern viel versprochen wurde - und letztlich nur hohe Kosten entstanden.

Mit der Seite 10dvds.de scheint Philipp K. seine Masche, arglose Verbraucher mit wenig Aufwand um viel Geld zu bringen, nochmals verfeinert zu haben. Statt darauf zu warten, dass Internetsurfer sich versehentlich bei ihm in teure Abonnements stürzen, schickt er lieber gleich die Zahlungsaufforderung – und hofft, dass möglichst viele Empfänger darauf hereinfallen. Und um auf Nummer Sicher zu gehen, schaltet er im Impressum seiner Seite eine hoch tarifierte 0900-Nummer - damit verwunderte Rechnungsempfänger bei Beschwerden bis zu 1,50 Euro/Minute in seine Kasse spülen. Selbst für den Fall, dass sich Verbraucher an die Polizei wenden, hat der dreiste Unternehmer kurioserweise vorgesorgt: Im Impressum ist für "Polizei- und Ermittlungsbehörden" eine eigene Mailadresse angegeben.

Ein raffiniertes Geschäftsmodell? Versuchter Betrug - oder einfach nur Spam? Das werden jetzt wohl tatsächlich die Ermittlungsbehörden prüfen müssen. Wie es in mehreren Foren heißt, haben schon diverse Empfänger der überraschenden Mails Anzeige erstattet. Auch die Wettbewerbszentrale ist nach Informationen von Dialerschutz.de informiert - zumal auch die bei 10dvds.de genannten Geschäftsbedingungen zumindest fragwürdig sind. Dort wird nämlich erklärt, "Kunden" könnten ihre vermeintlich geschlossenen Verträge binnen zwei Wochen widerrufen. Gleichzeitig wird in den Zahlungsaufforderungen erklärt, man müsse erst das Geld überweisen, ehe man die angeblich bestellen DVDs nach zwei bis drei Wochen erhalte. Ein Widerspruch: § 312d BGB (Widerrufs- und Rückgaberecht bei Fernabsatzverträgen) sieht nämlich eindeutig vor, dass die Widerrufsfrist bei derartigen Verträgen erst dann beginnt, wenn die Ware beim Empfänger eingetroffen ist. Philipp K. arbeitet also auch auf seiner Internetseite mit irreführenden Behauptungen.

Wer auf 10dvds.de keine Bestellung getätigt, aber trotzdem eine der dubiosen Mails erhalten hat, sollte also nicht verunsichert sein. Hinter den Schreiben steckt ein offensichtlich ziemlich skrupelloser Jungunternehmer. Wer die Schreiben ignoriert, wird also nicht allzu viel zu befürchten haben. Stattdessen sollte es eher darum gehen, dem Homburger Herrn so schnell wie möglich das Handwerk zu legen. Dabei empfiehlt sich der Gang zur örtlichen Verbraucherzentrale, der Wettbewerbszentrale oder direkt zur Staatsanwaltschaft.

Dialerschutz.de behält den Fall im Auge und wird weiter berichten. 

cu,

Sascha

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=375
http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/060724_01.php


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Juli 2006)

*AW: 10dvds.de: Wie ein dreister Jungunternehmer per Mail abzocken will*



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> *10dvds.de: Wie ein dreister Jungunternehmer per Mail abzocken will*



Für alle, die es interessiert ein Link aus dem Antispamforum. Die Adressdaten scheinen von Freehost.ag sein....

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=11780&page=3

Gruß


----------



## Mondsau (26 Juli 2006)

*AW: 10dvds.de: Wie ein dreister Jungunternehmer per Mail abzocken will*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Für alle, die es interessiert ein Link aus dem Antispamforum. Die Adressdaten scheinen von Freehost.ag sein....




Die Datenquelle (Hack?) kann ich bestätigen - auch ich habe die Rechnung erhalten. In Rundschreiben wird davor gewarnt, diese Rechnung zu begleichen. Zitat aus dem Rundschreiben:

[...]
Falls sie eine solche Rechnung erhalten haben, beachten Sie bitte folgendes:

Zahlen Sie diese auf gar keinen Fall !!!
Es handelt sich dabei um Datenmissbrauch den die Absender-Firma begangen hat.
Wir haben bereits rechtliche Schritte eingeleitet.

Wir empfehlen ihnen Strafanzeige gegen den Absender der Rechung wegen Betrugs zu stellen.
[/...]

Wer nähere Informationen haben will - bitte via PN.


Mondsau


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Juli 2006)

*AW: 10dvds.de: Wie ein dreister Jungunternehmer per Mail abzocken will*

Phillip, nicht Philip - aber eine whois-Abfrage bei der Denic tut's ja auch 
Immer wieder gern gelesen: A*L*
Augen offen halten schadet da sicher nicht.


----------



## OneGuest (26 Juli 2006)

*AW: 10dvds.de: Wie ein dreister Jungunternehmer per Mail abzocken will*

Die Seite ist mittlerweile offline. Kommt nur ein Confixx-Hinweis.


----------



## sascha (27 Juli 2006)

*AW: 10dvds.de: Wie ein dreister Jungunternehmer per Mail abzocken will*

Auch heise.de berichtet jetzt über den Fall: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/76029


----------



## Reducal (27 Juli 2006)

*AW: 10dvds.de: Wie ein dreister Jungunternehmer per Mail abzocken will*



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/76029


Wenn sich das bewahrheitet, dann haben wir in diesem Fall nachgewiesenermaßen einmal keine straflose Vorbereitungshandlung (wie bei vielen ähnlichen Projekten) sondern ein ganz klares und strafbewährtes Ausspähen von Daten nach § 202a StGB. Viel Spaß in Homburg für den Humbug! :-D


----------



## sascha (27 Juli 2006)

*AW: 10dvds.de: Wie ein dreister Jungunternehmer per Mail abzocken will*

Angeblich ist Homburg ja schon dabei, die PCs dieses Herrn näher zu untersuchen. Hört man zumindest, werde ich noch verifizieren.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2006)

*10dvds.de*

Massenbewältigung in Homburg.

Da hilft Vereinfachen: Wer Anzeige erstattet, sollte den aufnehmenden Beamten darauf hinweisen dass der nicht weiter ermitteln soll, sondern die Anzeige mit Ausdruck der EMail und der Rechnung direkt an die Polizei Homburg schickt.

Noch einfacher und schneller: Selber kurz schreiben was Sache ist, vollständige Personalien drauf (mit Geburtsdaten, Telefon und EMail), Rechnungsmail und Rechnung ausdrucken und direkt absenden an Polizei Homburg, Eisenbahnstr. 40, 66424 Homburg/Saar. Keine Internetausdrucke beipacken!


----------



## Insider (28 Juli 2006)

*AW: 10dvds.de*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Selber kurz schreiben was Sache ist, vollständige Personalien drauf (mit Geburtsdaten, Telefon und EMail), Rechnungsmail und Rechnung ausdrucken und direkt absenden an:
> *Polizei Homburg
> Eisenbahnstr. 40
> 66424 Homburg/Saar*​Keine Internetausdrucke beipacken _[Anm: auch keine Forenausdrucke]_!



:dafuer:


----------

